# Missing boot and recovery with Nandroid



## briansurg (Oct 25, 2011)

So I rooted and rommed my stratosphere using this method without difficulty:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31301-how-to-root-and-rom-your-new-stratosphere-7282012/

And then I thought it would be a good idea to back everything up via nandroid. But every backup I perform is missing boot and recovery as well as a few other files. But it seems these 2 are the most important, because when I try to use nandroid to perform a restore, it says it cannot find boot file, and it goes no further. This also happens when I try to perform a backup using online nandroid backup. Any help would be appreciated, because I don't feel like I can change anything since I am unsure if I have any working nandroid backups. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think Recovery is part of the nandroid on the Samsung... it is not a "true" nandroid like some other devices.

If it helps, here is the stock IE2 recovery, oddly enough in a CWM flashable ZIP file: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/95033600/StratEI2StockRecovery.zip


----------

